# Out of touch at 35?



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

I got into mountain biking back in the early 90's (when I was 15). Road for a number of years, eventually broke my wrist, and took some time off (girls, beer, partying, college, etc.). When I used to ride full suspension was just getting fine tuned, there was only one wheel size, bar ends were mandatory, all mountain was not in the vocabulary, and Ned Overend was my hero. 

So here I am twenty years later, feeling good at the young age of 35, and I don't know where to start on these forums? I don't really do DH, no AM, consider myself a cross country rider, but not a racer, and not enduro. I guess passion is a good place to start? I live in Nor Cal, so that thread works. I'm sure this has been hashed out a hundred times before, but what happened to the guy who liked to just ride cross country on a hard tail 26 inch wheel bike?

By the way, I recently got a Marin Palisades Trail (yes I stayed with a 26 because I'm short at 5'6" and was skeptical of the standover clearance) and I'm officially hooked again! Feels great to get back into the sport! I should add a thanks, because even though I feel like a homeless guy on this forum, it sure is a great place to get a LOT of great information.

Dan


----------



## beecrazy (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome back to mountain biking!

General discussion is a good place to check out as well as the beginners section....

Have fun and keep getting that bike dirty!


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

Ned is the MAN! Real cool guy. Missy Giove wa a b i t c h and looky how she turned out. Was a Mammoth when Tomac broke the DH record with his disc rear wheel.

Ahhh, the good 'ol days of biking.

I am a XC kinda guy too. I know exactly how you feel and went thru the same process when I started riding again.

FYI, lots of shortys and tiny women ride 29ers. standover is mostly a thing of the past and not really considered in bike fit terms.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Wasssup , Nor Cal here too..well Cen Cal (Central Valley)
Yeah, this fourm has alot to weed thru..tons of great info and wild opinions.
I'm a decade ahead of you but like you I'm a NOOB again after retireing my 26er in the mid 90s to raise kids and get yelled at by my wife 
She can't yell at me when I'm on my bike so I ride that thing all the time! LOL
Good to be back in this Sport!


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Try here*

Try here.


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah Burt, kids! I have two little guys and they take up a lot of time. I am getting my 4 year old onto a bike with pedals this spring and his Hotrock balance bike is going to Mr. Fearless 18 month old. Fun times ahead. For now I'll have to settle with getting on the trail 1 to 3 times a month. That's why the forum is so nice, living vicariously....


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

If you are any where near the east bay ,check out the Bicycle Trails Council of the East Bay,BTCEB.ORG. Group rides,Trail Work, Kids program


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey Dan! 
I too re-started after a 20-something year hiatus at 37 (2 years ago)
I am so, SO glad I did. Went from a 92 Rockhopper Comp to a 2013 Transition Bandit.
The jump in technology and a renewed zest for adventure have done wonders for me.
I have all new scars and all new stories and friends to go with them. 
So keep it up, have a blast, and get ready to enjoy the next 20 years...


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

dfrink said:


> ...I'm sure this has been hashed out a hundred times before, but what happened to the guy who liked to just ride cross country on a hard tail 26 inch wheel bike?...
> Dan


Dan, 
I am 39 and ride a 26" hardtail with V-brakes. It is the same bike I built up in 2003 and then took a 8 year break. I guess I am out of touch too, but I don't care. Hang out in the Nor-Cal area if yo are in Nor-cal and just enjoy the ride.


----------



## tbmaddux (May 22, 2012)

Welcome back. I restarted a few years ago on my old Marin Eldridge Grade steel bike with a Manitou Answer fork complete with the corrugated boots covering the stanchions. Technology marches on but you can still have fun.

The best way I find to think about cross-country, trail, all-mountain, enduro, downhill or free ride is that it's just another kind of jargon / classification / shorthand. Each word tells you a few things about the bike and what kinds of trails it's meant for, compared to other terms.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome back. We all have our personal bike preferences, but it doesn't really matter. Just ride and have fun.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

I got the 2012 palisades trail but in the 29er. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

Im 35 also and just started riding again in October after about a 20 year hiatus (girls and Partying). It was crazy to see all the changes in bikes in the past couple of decades. I ended up goin with a Scott Scale 29er and ive been having a blast! Every chance I get I go ride. It's just as much fun as when I was a kid. I've driven all over South Florida riding different trails. I've even gotten my cousin and a couple buddies to buy bikes and start riding again! I take me bike to work with me and hit the closest trail to where I'm workin on my way home! Well good luck! Hope you enjoy it as much as I have!


----------



## Burzum (Jul 30, 2009)

I started in 88, just started riding late last year after about 20 years of not riding, I'm 43.
Just bought a Giant Trance. The bikes are so much better now. I ride a little slower and a little safer, but it's still wicked fun.


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome back, I fall into the same riding category as you but am going to try some light gravity stuff this summer with some friends who used to race DH. I started riding about the same time as you and took a break from about '03 till early '09. I live just north of Sacramento in Lincoln, if you are anywhere near that I'm doing an early ride with some friends Saturday at Granite Bay and probably going back later in the day for an easier but longer ride if you want to join.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

HA! Sounds like yer on your way..kids are awesome..MOST of the time lol
My boy 19,1st daughter 17 and 5yearold Opps PismoBaby..damn Live Music! hahahah She is great. I'm 46 not fartn dust yet!
We all ride togeather so it's fun. But I realy enjoy riding the trail as much as I can were ever I can!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

You'd be so much faster on a 29


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

I pretty much mirror you age and riding wise.
Started in '93 at 13, stopped in '97. Got into moto. Got severely injured last year with 4 broken ribs, broken shoulder, and collapsed lung. Wife finally said I need to stop. Jumped on my bike that I bought in '08 (Fuel EX9 26") and am going to transition this year from moto to mountain and road cycling again, then sell the MX as of Dec. 31 2014.

I definitely felt the "fish out of water" getting back into it. Honestly, just riding again, being out with the same guys I used to ride with, and feeling the techniques and speed come back (now to work on my strength and endurance, and lose 20 lb) has done wonders. 
I have spent an entire day simply working on one small section of downhill rocky stuff, that I used to fly over on my old '96 Y33. It is amazing what these new crop of bikes are capable of, and I find myself having to re-learn what is a ride-able line, and what is not. 

By the way, bar ends are still awesome. I just wish I could find a set of CODA XYZs, loved them, and I would gladly throw them on the bike for XC riding!


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

welcome back. i came to the bay area for undergrad back in 94, and bought a fully rigid rockhopper as a freshman. i rode that from 94 until 2009, when i thought i'd try FS, and got a santa cruz blur LT. i was amazed at how well all the new-fangled suspension, brakes and 2.35 tires worked!


----------



## mayberry32 (Sep 17, 2011)

Right there with you, man. I'm 35 and just climbed back on a bike a few years ago. Did some bmx as a kid, had a cheap Giant hardtail in college and mainly rode campus and some light trails. A few years ago, after a few failed attempts at going to the gym consistently, I needed something for exercise and stress relief. So, I decided to buy a bike and give it a shot. First down hill run, I fell right back in love. I've learned a lot, and am still learning every ride. I'm loving the new technology and really want to learn how to work on my current hardtail 29er. The new components are just amazing to me.

I'm older, I'm slower and I sometimes bail on things I would have ridden 10-15 years ago. But one thing hasn't changed: When I'm riding, I still smile ear to ear with the wind in my face and my tires off the ground, and I still feel like I'm 12 years old flying downhill on my bike. That, I don't think will ever change. Climbing, I feel like I'm 80....but downhill, I'm just a kid on a bike. Welcome back and have fun.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

Great to have you back! Enjoy


----------



## heyjamesguesswhat (Apr 1, 2011)

welcome back!
I also started in the mid 90's. I had a full rigid Cannondale that I bought with my tax return from my first full time job. 
I got out of riding after burning out working "in the industry" but couldn't stay away for longer than a year or two. 
Between family and work I try to squeeze in rides whenever I can.
My local forum here on MTBR has been a great source of info on rides and whatnot. 
Get after it when you can.


----------



## vtchopper (Dec 21, 2009)

Same story for me.. Started back up at 35.. with a Trek 3500... 4 bikes later (one was stolen) im on a RM Instinct and love it.. its a trail bike so XC and AM together! Love it.. My long time friend and I joke.. We are still riding bikes and talking about girls (our wives now) just like we were younger!! 
Keep riding it only gets better!!


----------



## bucknut (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm an old guy too. Don't forget Juli Furtado, she was unbeatable back in the day.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I took about a 20 year break, up till I was about 16 I rode daily. Between a MTB and BMX, they were my modes of transportation and fun.

Had to learn a lot of new things getting back into it, my first bike was fun but not up to the local terrain, and I'm waiting on my new bike now. I feel like a kid again while riding.


----------



## BDKeg (May 19, 2011)

dfrink said:


> So here I am twenty years later, feeling good at the young age of 35, and I don't know where to start on these forums? I don't really do DH, no AM, consider myself a cross country rider, but not a racer, and not enduro. I guess passion is a good place to start?


forget all the riding type designations, as long as your wheels are rolling and having fun that's all that matters. Also, don't buy into the wheel size hype, if you love your bike that's all that matters. Love seeing all the replies about people getting back into the sport after a long hiatus!


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow, this is great! Sounds like I'm not the only guy who got out of the sport for a while in my twenties. I will say after a few rides, the bike under me feels pretty natural again. I definately agree with others that I'm not as "balls out" as I was when I was younger. Thanks for the great stories, maybe I'll see some of you on the trail...


----------



## the other Anne (Feb 14, 2014)

I wish there was a forum for "Just like to ride my bike on the trails," for those of us who aren't in the specialized bike categories. "Passion" is a good category but it wasn't obvious to me for a while that I should be looking there.


----------



## jcswol (Mar 20, 2014)

pretty much the same story. I rode a lot when I was young, haven't been on a bike for over 15 years.
I still have my 1995 Cannondale F1000 which at the time I thought was such a nice bike. Now that I've been in the LBS and see all the full suspension bikes I feel very outdated.


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

welcome back.. bikes are just fun, no matter what kind you ride.

I started in 1990 and haven't left much, but the advances in technology have really made it fun. 

I am 44.. at 37 I started Dhing and I can't believe how fun it is. I would like to say I keep it safe as I am a dad, but damn did I hit some big a$$ jumps last year (Google dwayne johnson at whistler). now, I wouldn't recommned just doing that, I have made what I feel like are smart and small steps along the way.

Again, bikes are just plain ole fun.. today I did a nice XC loop after work and was all smiles (until I saw the rattlesnake)....


----------



## Wolfcandy (Nov 7, 2013)

Add me to the list of comebacks...
Started riding in 1995 and stuck with it through 2000 or so, then work, wife, kids, and a bit of rock guitar dream chasing put it out of the picture.
After a bad year last year something had to give so I picked up a Trek X-Caliber 29er (I am also a short guy at 5'6") and started back in. 
I just like flowing singletrack...nothing crazy. I'm calling it mountain biking. 
The gear is different but the buzz feels the same thankfully.

Also, this is my first post! If anyone is west of Boston and wants to ride with someone just getting their legs back, drop me a line! 
Cheers!


----------



## the other Anne (Feb 14, 2014)

Don't let anybody tell you your kind of riding is the wrong kind of riding, Wolfcandy!


----------



## Wolfcandy (Nov 7, 2013)

Thankfully no one has Anne! At least not yet. 
Although I have been pretty much a loner on the trails after starting back up last fall. Time to find new riding buddies...first goal of the season. (This whole starting again thing is actually a blast!)


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I rode all the time up until about my senior year of HS, and from there I lived in a variety of places that weren't very conducive to mountain biking, at least in the 90s. I moved to MT 10 years ago and found myself in a place with loads of singletrack out my door, so I bought a used M2 Stumpy and got back into it. It took me a little while to adjust to all the changes in the 12+ years since I'd left, but it didn't take long. I've been increasingly passionate about it every year since. And I have a lot of hilarious high school photos of me and my bike that just slay my friends who are 10-15 years younger.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Jeez, sounds like a bunch of us has stories that sort of mirror each other...albeit a few years apart or on the other side of the country. Im turning 30 next week and after a 12ish year hiatus i began riding again back in 2010. 

I too fell out of the sport in the mid 90s after a few years of mtb'ing being my life. I read mountain bike action religiously. I dreamed of all the bikes i would have if i had the money. Most importantly, i rode hard and rode ofter.

Kind of fell out of it around 97. Life and typical teenage-early 20's priorities got in the way. From time to time i would get back into it for a few weeks but it was never the same. I couldnt get that feeling like when i was young and nothing else mattered. After a few years of car stuff and winter boredom decided to ressurect my old bike and began shopping retro parts on ebay (i am way too nostalgic) and the rest is history. 2010 was the best riding season for me ever. Finally got the spark back. That feeling i hadnt felt in a decade came out. 

A few years went by and im no longer single so i don't get out as often as id like but i never let much time go by where im not riding or at least maintaining the fleet, buying parts, watching videos etc. I feel like biking is one of the few things left for me that helps maintain my sanity

This thread makes me really happy. Hopefully you all feel what i have a hard time putting into words. I try to explain to the mrs that its more than a hobby or sport but i can never convey it

PS- for those who havent started night riding yet i am pretty sure the technology has advanced 100x faster for bike lights then the bikes themselves. You can now get lights for a fraction of the price that are several times brighter and run much longer, all while being smaller and lighter than what we had in the 90s!


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Out of touch? I've never really been in touch and I'm 54...


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

manbeer said:


> I feel like biking is one of the few things left for me that helps maintain my sanity
> 
> This thread makes me really happy. Hopefully you all feel what i have a hard time putting into words. I try to explain to the mrs that its more than a hobby or sport but i can never convey it


You may have to keep trying to get the Mrs to understand, its not always easy to explain, but with what you said above is a good start.

I describe it as therapy. My wife has learned that when I ride regularly I am happier and a better husband/person all around.


----------



## Rh32 (Apr 26, 2016)

jcswol said:


> pretty much the same story. I rode a lot when I was young, haven't been on a bike for over 15 years.
> I still have my 1995 Cannondale F1000 which at the time I thought was such a nice bike. Now that I've been in the LBS and see all the full suspension bikes I feel very outdated.


Same story here, too. Just turned 34 and started riding into work, now want to do more trail, touring, and all around biking/camping. There's probably some category for that now but I know I want the versatility of a mountain bike.

Saved up a whole year to buy my '94 F-1000 brand new then went to college and rarely used it. Still have it and use it now. One of two reactions happen at the LBS: "cool Cannondale! Whoa, a Headshok!" The younger employees just silently look at it, confused about why some old guy (me) wouldn't just buy a new $5,000 bike (that's not gonna happen!).


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

^^^ Best option? Go to a bike demo/expo and do some test rides. Soooo many choices out there now.


----------



## Rh32 (Apr 26, 2016)

leeboh said:


> ^^^ Best option? Go to a bike demo/expo and do some test rides. Soooo many choices out there now.


I'm actually thinking of sticking with the old warhorse (bike)


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Rh32 said:


> Same story here, too. Just turned 34 and started riding into work, now want to do more trail, touring, and* all around biking/camping*. There's probably some category for that now but I know I want the versatility of a mountain bike.
> 
> Saved up a whole year to buy my '94 F-1000 brand new then went to college and rarely used it. Still have it and use it now. One of two reactions happen at the LBS: "cool Cannondale! Whoa, a Headshok!" The younger employees just silently look at it, confused about why some old guy (me) wouldn't just buy a new $5,000 bike (that's not gonna happen!).


Called Bike-packing. That is what I am training to do. The combination of 2 of the things I like most.

My "getting back into it" story is the same as pretty much everyone elses. Rode a way of life from age 4-16...BMX mostly. Backwoods trails, and them some dirt racing in the early 80's as a teen. Got a MTB right before college hit heavy, and I decided to tour the country living in a van playing thrash metal/punk rock. Got out of it until about 5 years ago as therapy for a serious bout of depression.

Was hit with all the new tech, but this sight and help from friends of mine got me sort of caught up. Now I am also getting back into the BMX stuff with my step-son, and as many have said, biking is my therapy. Biking and music were the 2 main elements in my formative years (4-16) and they are still the 2 main things in my life.

Sanity is loud, fast heavy metal, and light fast Chromoly underneath me; Looking at parts in the LBS or online that I don't even need. Bikes are beautiful machines. Trails are beautiful places to be.

Summer project is building a BMX bike...love it!

Welcome back!!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Welcome back to riding. I think there's a whole lot of people who rode when they were younger, got out, and jumped back in around mid 30's. I know I did.

The cannondale is cool, and if you like it, no reason not to ride it. Except for replacement tires and brake pads due to age/dryrot, and headshock service, it should be good. The headshock service is what'll get you. If it stops working, probably worth looking at a headset reducer to use a modern tapered fork on the frame. The headshocks can be fixed with a lot of effort, but it's a skill that's quickly dying. Harder and harder to find.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Rh32 said:


> Saved up a whole year to buy my '94 F-1000 brand new then went to college and rarely used it. Still have it and use it now. One of two reactions happen at the LBS: "cool Cannondale! Whoa, a Headshok!" The younger employees just silently look at it, confused about why some old guy (me) wouldn't just buy a new $5,000 bike (that's not gonna happen!).


Still probably THE BEST handling front suspension right there. 
Those Headshoks just tracked. Buttery smooth, since they rode on 4 sets of needle bearings.

My ONLY complaint was they were weak. I blew out cartridge after cartridge on my '93 or '94 Super V 900.

I would love to see a newer, better damped and longer travel version of a headshok. The "lefty" is as close as we have now, but something that uses a normal 15mm through axle.


----------



## rcoe (Apr 9, 2014)

Another one here. Rode quite a bit back in the mid 90's, still vividly remember my Marin Diablo and then one of the fist GT full suspension bikes. Moved and got busy with life and kids stopped riding.

Got back into it again last year at 45, started with a good used Giant anthem which really got me back into the sport. Told myself if I could do 1200 miles in 2015 I would get a new bike, so this got my new Pivot.

I do find that my recovery times are not as quick as they were when I was in my 20's, but I get stronger and quicker with every ride.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I think it's a little funny to see so many people in their early-mid 30s self-identifying as old. You're only as old as you feel and act. I'm 42. Nearly all my riding partners are 10-15 years younger than me.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

evasive said:


> I think it's a little funny to see so many people in their early-mid 30s self-identifying as old. You're only as old as you feel and act. I'm 42. Nearly all my riding partners are 10-15 years younger than me.


I think this is a remnant of the elementary school thinking where at 10 years old with your parents in their thirties anything older than high school was considered ancient. I know in my late 20's there was a lot of stuff: family tragedy, getting into the work grind, having less time and less enthusiasm for getting together with friends, life, etc. and it made me grow up. Now being 38 I am guilty myself of using the I'm too old excuse. However, it only takes a mile or less on some wheels and I simply do not care about my age anymore. So, maybe I'm too old to get what the younguns are into but I'm also old enough to not care about it and have the confidence to do my own thing and be happy with that.


----------



## Rh32 (Apr 26, 2016)

watts888 said:


> Welcome back to riding. I think there's a whole lot of people who rode when they were younger, got out, and jumped back in around mid 30's. I know I did.
> 
> The cannondale is cool, and if you like it, no reason not to ride it. Except for replacement tires and brake pads due to age/dryrot, and headshock service, it should be good. The headshock service is what'll get you. If it stops working, probably worth looking at a headset reducer to use a modern tapered fork on the frame. The headshocks can be fixed with a lot of effort, but it's a skill that's quickly dying. Harder and harder to find.


Yeah, fortunately it still works great. Had new tires put on last year and getting the creak andfail bottom bracket replaced. Add some panniers a someday and good to go.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Rh32 said:


> Add some panniers a someday and good to go.


and the Cannondale's not as cool any more.


----------



## Ecurb_ATX840 (Feb 27, 2014)

dfrink said:


> I got into mountain biking back in the early 90's (when I was 15). Road for a number of years, eventually broke my wrist, and took some time off (girls, beer, partying, college, etc.). When I used to ride full suspension was just getting fine tuned, there was only one wheel size, bar ends were mandatory, all mountain was not in the vocabulary, and Ned Overend was my hero.
> 
> So here I am twenty years later, feeling good at the young age of 35, and I don't know where to start on these forums? I don't really do DH, no AM, consider myself a cross country rider, but not a racer, and not enduro. I guess passion is a good place to start? I live in Nor Cal, so that thread works. I'm sure this has been hashed out a hundred times before, but what happened to the guy who liked to just ride cross country on a hard tail 26 inch wheel bike?
> 
> ...


you're story sounds a lot like mine, I did a lot of riding until I turned 16 and got a car. At 33 I started riding again, now it's been two years and I'm totally happy and don't see quiting ever again!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I wish I had started on my 30's and not on my late 40's : ) but as mentioned above, once you start rolling you don't think of age.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)

My story is quite the opposite in that I had a couple roadies(schwinn) in HS but after that it was all go fast/quick motorcycles, sportbikes, repli-racers and threw literally thousands @ each one until the next high zoot bike came out and rinse, repeat for 30yrs, fast forward to roughly 2006 and purchased a used trek road bike again, then sold it and bought my 1st new full suss MTB in 2010 along with a new roadie. Just a month ago purchased my 2nd MTB and as a mid aged guy i relish in it with a smile on my face at what suss in bicycles has become.........i giggle all the way back to my car.


----------



## Rh32 (Apr 26, 2016)

watts888 said:


> and the Cannondale's not as cool any more.


Probably would only keep them on for camping.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> My story is quite the opposite in that I had a couple roadies(schwinn) in HS but after that it was all go fast/quick motorcycles, sportbikes, repli-racers and threw literally thousands @ each one until the next high zoot bike came out and rinse, repeat for 30yrs, fast forward to roughly 2006 and purchased a used trek road bike again, then sold it and bought my 1st new full suss MTB in 2010 along with a new roadie. Just a month ago purchased my 2nd MTB and as a mid aged guy i relish in it with a smile on my face at what suss in bicycles has become.........i giggle all the way back to my car.


I giggle too and you can hear it in my posted videos.


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

I was and am still a bit lost with the newer stuff ill be 35 in a little over a month I took 5ish years off from riding but longer than that since looking into advances last time I did its was 26" bikes or bust, no such thing as dropper posts, 3x9 was standard but you could do a 1x9, centerlock disks were not invented yet, iron horse my favorite bike brand was still in business making decent bikes for all types of riding, had a dh team, and ya i think that's it but i'm sure I missed things. Only thing i'm still lost on its whats the difference between say a 27.5 and a 27.5+ I still haven't found anything to explain it altho ive seen youtube comparison on trail rides.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2016)

Bahamut2119 said:


> Only thing i'm still lost on is whats the difference between say a 27.5 and a 27.5+.


The+/plus equates to wider rims, ie i30-40mm and tires in the 2.7-3.0 range. Some bikes are generous enough to handle + as is, others are now being manuf as specific + bikes with boost spacing (F 15x110mm TA, R 12x147mm TA)to accommodate such sizes.

hope that helps.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Bahamut2119 said:


> I was and am still a bit lost with the newer stuff ill be 35 in a little over a month I took 5ish years off from riding but longer than that since looking into advances last time I did its was 26" bikes or bust, no such thing as dropper posts, 3x9 was standard but you could do a 1x9, centerlock disks were not invented yet, iron horse my favorite bike brand was still in business making decent bikes for all types of riding, had a dh team, and ya i think that's it but i'm sure I missed things.


Either you've been away more than 5 years, or you weren't paying attention back then. 29ers, dropper posts, centerlock and 2x10 all not only existed 5 years ago but were mainstream by then (Sram XX was introduced in 2009 and was the last of the things you mentioned, Sram and Shimano had 2x10 at pretty much every enthusiast level by 2011).

Iron Horse declared bankruptcy and shut down in 2009.


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

I stopped paying attention way before then i have depression it started to get worse after my discharge from the army in 01 and peaked about a year ago if fixed that issue mostly and now paying attention to thinks like bikes and pc tech 2 of my favorite things to play with. Its always been if i wasn't out riding I was behind my pc or a console it migrated to just being behind my pc every waking moment now i'm on my bike a lot more again infact just heading to ride now. If you didn't know its back but it kinda sucks they offer 3 models all pretty low end all hard tails.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

I am in a similar boat! I started riding in the early 90's. Hurt my back and gave it up in around 2007. Just picked it up again last year after a trip with my wife to Moab for our anniversary. Finally put my old Specialized Stumpy Comp 26 to the side and picked up a 2012 Specialized Stumpy Comp 29er. The 29er is awesome! 

Ride on! 

-Rick


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

BeanMan said:


> Out of touch? I've never really been in touch and I'm 54...


If your 55 and riding your in touch.
Being 62 and riding daily again makes me feel younger and smile a lot. I take it.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> The+/plus equates to wider rims, ie i30-40mm and tires in the 2.7-3.0 range. Some bikes are generous enough to handle + as is, others are now being manuf as specific + bikes with boost spacing (F 15x110mm TA, R 12x147mm TA)to accommodate such sizes.
> 
> hope that helps.


I though the new rear boost was 150 mm?


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

leeboh said:


> I though the new rear boost was 150 mm?


From what I understand, boost is 148 rear. 150 on downhill rigs. 
Been doing a lot of researching lately now that I'm trying to upgrade my drivetrain.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2016)

LaloKera said:


> From what I understand, boost is 148 rear. 150 on downhill rigs.
> Been doing a lot of researching lately now that I'm trying to upgrade my drivetrain.


correct


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

150 spacing has been around on DH rigs for ages.
"Boost" - another 'new' thang that really isn't.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Wait until you are 57, then you will be out of touch.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 29, 2015)

I started riding again when I was 40...bought myself an entry level 26" hard tail...beat the crap out of it for two years, then bought an entry level 29er. The 29er was an entry level Rockhopper - total piece of crap bike - lucky I didn't get myself killed on it. This thing did nothing but drop chains, bounce around on the Walmart style fork...sold it and bought a Santa Cruz 5010 (carbon 27.5). I never would have believed just how much more fun and easy riding on a good bike is. Safer too. No longer do I look at ridiculous technical climbs and think...I'm not going to make it up that. No longer do I say to myself...I wish I could make it through these 20 miles of single track without screwing up once. Now I can.

The old me never would have given a thought to what a good bike can do, I don't know what changed...I guess getting older. Someone said to me...how much longer do you think we'll be able to do this? And I thought, you're right. Realistically I don't have another 20 years of single track left in me, I should enjoy it. So I spent $3,000...and then some.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> . Realistically I don't have another 20 years of single track left in me


Why not?


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

Ha man I am in the same exact spot, started mountain biking in like 1993 at 13 years old - worked in shops from 1996-2004 during HS and college and then just sort of fell out of biking as my interests widened. Tried getting back into it a bit in 2010 but living in NC it was just miserably hot all the time (back in MI now!) and am looking at buying a bike again this summer. 

In 1996 there was like XC, DH and some weirdos that did cyclocross. Now the options are limitless and its all a bit daunting. I am actually leaning towards getting a rigid SS 29er and just enjoying my time in the woods away from the rat race


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

storz said:


> I am actually leaning towards getting a rigid SS 29er and just enjoying my time in the woods away from the rat race


you cant go wrong, it is all so fun


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

storz said:


> Ha man I am in the same exact spot, started mountain biking in like 1993 at 13 years old - worked in shops from 1996-2004 during HS and college and then just sort of fell out of biking as my interests widened. Tried getting back into it a bit in 2010 but living in NC it was just miserably hot all the time (back in MI now!) and am looking at buying a bike again this summer.
> 
> In 1996 there was like XC, DH and some weirdos that did cyclocross. Now the options are limitless and its all a bit daunting. I am actually leaning towards getting a rigid SS 29er and just enjoying my time in the woods away from the rat race





jim c said:


> you cant go wrong, it is all so fun


Totally! No need to race anymore. Simplicity can bring a higher sense of awareness to your skills, and make riding new again!


----------



## aborgman (Apr 18, 2016)

Lots of folks with similar stories - I'm almost 42.

I started riding bikes at 4 years old...
I raced BMX from 8-12...
I picked up mountain biking in 1992..

I rode a bike every day from the time I was 4 years old, until I graduated from college.

After college I rode occasionally, but not a lot... until we moved back to Michigan (from Oregon) in 2004. When we moved back I sold my bike and planned on buying another one.

Now it is 2016, and I haven't ridden since 2004. While looking around for new bikes for my kids - I decided I needed a bike.

So I've just started building up a new (old) bike for fun, and bought my wife a bike.


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

Why label yourself?

Just get out, ride, and have fun.


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

aborgman said:


> Lots of folks with similar stories - I'm almost 42.
> 
> I started riding bikes at 4 years old...
> I raced BMX from 8-12...
> ...


Michigan has a shocking number of good trails! Get back out there


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

I got STARTED when I was 33. Now 50 and still just as passionate.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## aborgman (Apr 18, 2016)

storz said:


> Michigan has a shocking number of good trails! Get back out there


Yep - Michigan actually has great mountain biking (unlike our snowboarding)... and even in the area where I live.

It was just one of those things that fell off the plate with work, 2 young kids, etc., etc.

Snowboarding was similar - when we moved back from Oregon we just didn't go for 8 years... it was just too much hassle with little kids. When they finally got old enough for lessons though, we got back into it hardcore.

Now my wife has a bike and seems to enjoy the few times we've been out, so hopefully we'll be getting out riding a bunch.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

storz said:


> some weirdos that did cyclocross.


Who you calling weird?


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> I got STARTED when I was 33. Now 50 and still just as passionate.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Almost the same here. Started at 34 and will be 54 this summer. I'm still highly enthusiastic and cannot believe how far the mtb has gone even since 2008. IMO, the industry is way ahead of roadies.

I've now been a mountain biker longer than I was a roadie/racer. Love the mtb!


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow, I started this thread over two years ago and forgot all about it! Over the past two years I’ve ridden so many miles, upgraded that hardtail to full squish ride (still stayed with 26), and even upgraded my road bike to a gravel bike. Stuff has sure changed since ’97, but these new trail bikes (disk brakes, slack angles, suspension that actually works) are so much fun to ride! Cool to hear there are others who went through the same dilemma. I can’t believe I moved away from riding for so long, every time I get tires on dirt it puts a smile on my face and makes me feel like a teenager again! Ride on!!!!


----------



## bsrhoad (Mar 21, 2014)

Great to read about so many getting (back) into the sport at a more "mature" age.

Rode the typical bmx as a kid, a road bike as a teenager, then nothing for many, many years. When I hit my mid-thirties, I tore my Achilles tendon while goofing off (required surgery), and I realized during my rehabilitation that I was completely out of shape. So I joined a gym and fell in love with weight lifting, but I couldn't stand the boring cardio machines. I used to love biking as a kid, so I thought I would try that again. I bought a trek 3900 and started riding easy rail-trails and some single-tracks at local State parks. I too instantly fell back in love with the sport and felt like a kid again.

Now, 7 years later I own a Cube Stereo full suspension and ride as much as life lets me. I love all mountain riding , but also enjoy the occasional day at a bike park for some lift serviced fun.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I was introduced to mountain biking back in the 90's too, by my Scoutmaster. I was 15 years old at that time. I had a bit of a break during college and law school, but then got back into the sport more intensely about six years ago. 

Its amazing how things change isn't it. I just look at bike helmets from old 90's photos and I cringe. My Scoutmaster doesn't even mountain bike anymore because he feels its too dangerous at his age. Sometimes, I tell my daughter how great the 90's were. She keeps reminding me that I'm getting older, and balder every day - LOL.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

BCTJ said:


> I was introduced to mountain biking back in the 90's too, by my Scoutmaster. I was 15 years old at that time. I had a bit of a break during college and law school, but then got back into the sport more intensely about six years ago.
> 
> Its amazing how things change isn't it. I just look at bike helmets from old 90's photos and I cringe. My Scoutmaster doesn't even mountain bike anymore because he feels its too dangerous at his age. Sometimes, I tell my daughter how great the 90's were. She keeps reminding me that I'm getting older, and balder every day - LOL.


I'm 50, I'll stop Mountain Biking when I can no longer pedal the bike.

Here's a friend of mine that recently turned 70 and KILLS it on the Mountain Bike.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

That dude aint 70!? I'll have some of what he's having!!

-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

yep..you are only as old as you let yourself be...

I am actually in better shape, and more active at 47 than I was at 20. I get weird looks at the trails and BMX park in my camo pants, old school thrash metal or punk shirts and Chucks, but I don't care. Once you start riding, the conversation turns to that instead. 

A lot of my students parents always ask "When are you gonna grow up?" I always reply, "if "growing up" means being less active, and more cautious...then never." Or I say," hell, I have been grown up since 21, but am not DEAD yet, so why just whither away?" Being grown up has NOTHING to do with your activities...it is a mind set and a wisdom base

Keep thrashing/riding!!!


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

last week i started riding my 7 year old's new longboard razor scooter every evening. i love it and i purposefully bought one where the deck is rated for 200+ pounds in case i enjoyed it, too. what a blast! don't care what other adults think. i am 50+ and enjoying it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

targnik said:


> That dude aint 70!? I'll have some of what he's having!!


I first started riding with him when I was 33, he was 53. I thought "Dang this old dude KILLS it!" Now I'm 50 and he's 70...I find myself saying the same dang thing.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

This is my 35th year of MTBing and I'm still out of touch.


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

You're never too old. My old man doesn't ride but made it through the police academy at 60 years old to start career #2 after retiring from GM. Not an easy feat for someone in their 20s!

I am 35 and just bought a rigid single speed yesterday 😁


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 29, 2015)

sXeXBMXer said:


> yep..you are only as old as you let yourself be...
> 
> I am actually in better shape, and more active at 47 than I was at 20. I get weird looks at the trails and BMX park in my camo pants, old school thrash metal or punk shirts and Chucks, but I don't care. Once you start riding, the conversation turns to that instead.
> 
> ...


I'm in my 40's too, and like you I'm a school teacher. I find that being a teacher kind of keeps you "young". Part of it is I don't want to stand in front of a class and have them say I'm old...or that I look like I'm getting old. And another part is I see them and it reminds me of when I was young, so it motivates me to train and try to stay in the best shape I can. I've talked to other teachers and some of them feel the same way...they don't want to grow old right in front of their eyes...it puts a little motivation into you.

And when I see former students, I don't want to hear them say...boy you got old. I guess it's happening, but I'm not going to sit there and let it happen. When my wife gets ready for work and she is maybe having an "off day" or looking tired/old, I always tell her...hey at least you won't have 25 kids telling you that you look like crap.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Doublebase said:


> I'm in my 40's too, and like you I'm a school teacher. I find that being a teacher kind of keeps you "young". Part of it is I don't want to stand in front of a class and have them say I'm old...or that I look like I'm getting old. And another part is I see them and it reminds me of when I was young, so it motivates me to train and try to stay in the best shape I can. I've talked to other teachers and some of them feel the same way...they don't want to grow old right in front of their eyes...it puts a little motivation into you.
> 
> And when I see former students, I don't want to hear them say...boy you got old. I guess it's happening, but I'm not going to sit there and let it happen. When my wife gets ready for work and she is maybe having an "off day" or looking tired/old, I always tell her...hey at least you won't have 25 kids telling you that you look like crap.


yeah, I also like it that I am still able to keep up on new things b/c of my students.

I don't really care if they think I am old, but I do want them to think that I am "legit"...like, that I am not "talking out of my butt" about certain subjects. I never claim to know every thing about every thing, but what I do claim to have knowledge about, I want to make sure that I am as close to 100% as possible. I want my kids to respect me, and appreciate me, which they do for the most part.

Getting back into BMX has been my mid life crisis I think...and I am glad to be honest. When I was young and free, BMX was my life. I lived on my bike from about 6 years old to 16. It has brought a new sense of staying in touch with my youth. My step-son has also been wanting to learn to ride, so that motivates me to push myself.

I have never believed that I should, or need to give up certain elements of my identity just because I am at a certain age. Maturity is not defined by what you do, but by who you are.


----------



## kle5701 (Jun 3, 2016)

so many threads here similar to mind. Rode a lot early 2000s on a Trek fuel 98 which was top dog back then (George bush rode the same model). Just started riding again after +10 years off and my Trek is now ancient with its rim brakes and 80mm travel. I don't know why I stopped riding for so long; it feels really good to be back on the trail. Getting married to a women who doesn't ride and having 2 kids might have something to do with it.


----------

